# No Sound!



## Matty Boy (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi,

I can't get any sound out of my pc speakers, I have 'rebuilt' my computer following a virus attack except I cannot get the sound back.

I have a dell with standard harman kardon speakers and the sound card is creative labs sbo200. When I go into control panel all the speakers and sounds options are greyed out so I can't tick anything in there. I then thought it might be that I need a new driver so I downloaded the driver but there is no set up routine so I am not sure how to get the computer to update the driver if that is the problem. 

Any help would be appreciated as I going 'nuts' with this now!

Thanks

Matt


----------



## cohen (Oct 4, 2008)

What model is your dell???

You need drivers, if you can tell me the model of your dell, i can find them for you.


----------



## Matty Boy (Oct 4, 2008)

dell dimension 8250 desktop it says at the front, is that enough info?


----------



## alexyu (Oct 4, 2008)

You can download drivers from here
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...ID=DIM_PNT_P4_8250&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid
Just select sound and then Creative Labs.


----------



## Matty Boy (Oct 4, 2008)

I downloaded the only driver there for my parameters, 5.1 creative labs but still no joy


----------



## P373R (Oct 6, 2008)

i have had a simmilar problem with my dell dimension 2350 
im not sure if it will help however mine was infected with a virus
im pretty sure it was svchost.exe
but you mentioned it was rebuilt? 
was the OS reinstalled?
and have you been on the inernet lately?
if so what antivirus?

if this is irrelevand just ignor me but i had the same problem
and it effected my wireless card as well


----------



## bomberboysk (Oct 7, 2008)

Try this driver:
http://www.bioticaindia.com/sbo200.html

or go here and download the 2nd driver on the page:
http://support.creative.com/Product...(Dell)&subCatName=Live!&CatName=Sound+Blaster


----------

